# Series 3 Lifetime Ebay Auction #300598904510



## 33602Kahuna (Sep 11, 2011)

I just added my First Series 3 (Original Model) Tivo to ebay to auction.
Since I upgraded to a premiere to reduce Cable Card fees (1 vs 2), this unit is no longer needed.
It starts at $250.00 w/ $25.00 shipping.
It is in the box with all supplied parts & accessories.


----------

